# 400 Day Clock



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Does any one now days have one on the old fashioned 400 day clocks.

Not the battery sort , the ones that you have a key for and have to wind up.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

i have a few, none of them work for more than 20 mins though, need to replace cables


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

I have four, three work. I started a thread for these clocks ages ago.

Mike


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

I've got 1 but it won't keep running for long now , it did when i bought it from a local auction house , guess it just wants a bit of a clean oil and fettling but I always seem to be busy on other things at the minute


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

I love them, the older the better!! Here is a blue one


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Truely fabulous clock.

I bought one a few weeks ago, saw it & just had to have it.

As usual with these clocks the suspenion spring had been twisted & broken off and the bottom block was missing.

I found a block from another beaton up clock that suprisinglt fitted perfectly.

I got hold of a spring of the same thickness but it was just too strong , as the clock gained about four hours aday.

I got another spring that was just a littlle thiner, but it still gained about half an hour aday.

So carefully taking the blocks & fork off again I thined the spring down by hand.

Holding the spring between my fingers & gently pulling it through some fine wet and dry I have managed to thin it down enough to put it back togeather again.

Clock keeps time now, this is purley more luck than judgement , as I did not know how much was missing from the original spring.

I will post pictures tomorrow if I can.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Antony - lovely clock, and glad you managed to get it going.

Horolovar 400-day clock repair guide, by Charles Terwilliger is well worth having, probably lurking in evilBay. Mine is 1980 vintage. Back plates are illustrated, suspension springs and a fault fining section is useful. My Kaiser clock runs now, thanks to that book.

Mike


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

I have the 400 day book, i don`t know which one, i spent hours looking through it with all the different conbinations of back plates but i could`nt find it.

Here is the before picture.









Nice , it had been over oiled , people seam to think it help, quick tip here, lighter fluid & a cloth will remove some of the worst.

here is my layout for the suspension spring , technical huh, i could of used a vernier guage, but i could not find it at the time.










well it worked ..

Here is the clock, checked it by the quartz wall clock this morning, still looks good to me.


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Here is my other one nothing special 7" high goes & keeps time.

Which looking at i must get around to polishing the base up as it looks awful, never noticed it before.


----------

